# A few of my drawings



## laurencapone (Nov 19, 2012)

These are some of the drawings I've done. The one of Bela Lugosi is the newest of the four. I'll post some more later, once I get them photographed.

Bela Lugosi as 'Ygor' in "Son Of Frankenstein":









John Lennon and Yoko Ono, Give Peace A Chance:









Frank Gorshin as 'The Riddler' in "Batman":









Ringo Starr:


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great work Lauren, What brand of pencils and paper are you using? Also here is a website you may find of interest http://www.fivepencilmethod.com/tutorials/ it has a lot of free tutorials on it and could help you advance your abilities and techniques. 

Where do you see yourself as an artists in the next year, five years? What would you like to accomplish with your art? Are you open for critique and criticism? 

As artists we should always be looking to grow and become more of an artist, push ourselves and others to become the greatest we can possibly be, I have pursued these talents for the past 38 years and always find it amazing that I learn more with each time I set out to do so. Your work is great for where you are in your pursuit, being an artist is not a choice of who we are. I can remember grownups asking me if I wanted to be an artist when I grow up...I told them that I was already an artist that was when I was 8. There was times in my life that I had done nothing with my art physically and had not created any serious art for several years but that never meant I was no longer an artist...I know a lot of people who have skills but are not artists and I know artists that do not have the skills, it is when they find the skills and the passion for their life as an artist that their work defines them as an artist that they were born to be. 

Lauren, let yourself grow and enjoy the journey that you will take to become the artist you are inside...I want to see you grow like many of the great friends I have made over the years.


----------



## laurencapone (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you. Yes I am always open for critique, haha, I could probably use a few pointers. I see my self totally growing more as an artist in the next 1-5 years. I can see my work improving the more that I do it. And I totally agree, you can't become an artist, an artist is just something you are. And again, thanks


----------

